

Jar Hell Made Easy – Demystifying the Classpath with JHades - xpto123
http://blog.jhades.org/classnotfoundexception-jhades-jar-hell-made-easy/

======
xpto123
Some of the hardest problems a Java Developer will ever have to face are
classpath errors: ClassNotFoundException, NoClassDefFoundError, Jar Hell,
Xerces Hell and company.

In this post we will go through the root causes of these problems, and see how
a minimal tool ([http://jhades.org](http://jhades.org)) can help solving them
quickly.

